# Neue Gamingmaus



## Pxxl (16. Februar 2011)

Ich suche eine neue Gamingmaus die ca. 75 Euro kostet. 

Ich hoffe ich kriege ein paar gute Vorschläge xD


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. Februar 2011)

Ich hab nen vorschlag nimm die CM Storm Sentinel kostet ca. 50€. Hat zwei Laser mit je 5600 dpi.

MFG


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. Februar 2011)

Hier noch nen Link wo du mehr darüber erfährst
Sentinel

MFG


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. Februar 2011)

Da kommt jede Maus in Frage, bald wird hier sowieso jeder eintrudeln und dir seine empfehlen, also fang ich mal mit meiner an:
Die TTEsports black Gaming mouse
Sie ist präzise, liegt gut in der Hand und sehr gut verarbeitet
@ Dragon AMD, ich würd mal den ändern-Button benutzen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2011)

> bald wird hier sowieso jeder eintrudeln und dir seine empfehlen


Schon da. Wie wäre es mit der Microsoft SideWinder X8 Gaming Mouse? In meinen Augen paßt alles, kann sowohl am Kabel oder Kabellos betrieben werden. Akku hält ca eine Woche


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. Februar 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dem Nachfolger von meiner?
Du musst zwar ziemlich tief in die Tasche greifen, bekommst dafür aber die technisch beste Maus auf dem Markt (PCGHs Referenz).
Der Treiber ist spitze und die anpassbaren LEDs an den seiten sind auch nett


----------



## TheReal (16. Februar 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Schon da. Wie wäre es mit der Microsoft SideWinder X8 Gaming Mouse? In meinen Augen paßt alles, kann sowohl am Kabel oder Kabellos betrieben werden. Akku hält ca eine Woche


Ich kann die SideWinder auch empfehlen, der Akku hält sehr lange und kündigt sich immer früh genug an wenn er aufgeladen werden will. Nachteil ist der große Empfänger, aber da die Maus fürs Gamen benutzt werden soll, wird sie wohl eh nicht oft transportiert. Von Funkmausmhyten wie Inputlag etc. ist keine Spur und es liegen noch zusätzliche Gleitfüße bei. Nur das Mausrad kommt mir manchmal einwenig klapprig vor, aber nur im bei Scrollen im Browser.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2011)

Eine Saitek Cyborg RAT 7: PC - Saitek Cyborg R.A.T. Maus: Amazon.de: Games  die kannst Du an Dene Hand anpassen.

Oder eine Roccat Kone+ : Roccat Kone+ ROC-11-800 Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## bloodhound01 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich denke du machst dir besser deine eigenden Gedanken was du brauchst/willst. Ich z.b. habe ne sehr kleine Hand, von daher fallen 90% aller mäus weg. Ich habe mir vor nen paar tagen ne Kova[+] bestellt da diese recht klein ist. Vorher hatte ich 2 Copperhead aber diese gibt es leider nichtmehr.

Alle sagen ja immer das die MX518 ne Top maus ist....ich hab nach 10min zocken schmerzen im finger.....


----------



## herthabsc21 (16. Februar 2011)

Also ick bin fileicht nich mehr janz uff de höhe der Zeit aber meine Empfehlung ne Logitech G7 hab sehr gute erfahrungen damit gesammelt aber wie gesagt nicht mehr uff der höhe der Zeit also nur noch in de Piratenbucht oder so(Ebay).Doch wie man oben schon richtig geschrieben hat da musst du Dir selber Gedanken machen denn sonst kommen User wie ick und sagen det eigene is det beste !


----------



## Leandros (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn du die, momentan, beste Maus haben möchtest, dann Empfehle ich dir die "Roccat Kone[+]"


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wenn du die, momentan, beste Maus haben möchtest, dann Empfehle ich dir die "Roccat Kone[+]"



Sorry, aber "die beste" Maus gibt es nicht
Jeder hat eine andere Hand und ein andere Mausvorliebe.
Der TE kannt mittlerweile viele gute und er sollte langsam sich selbst zwischen den Modellen entscheiden.


----------



## copi (17. Februar 2011)

Doch die beste maus gibt es!! (für mich)
Steelseries Xai, die perfekte Maus (für mich), hab sooo viele gestestet,
auf der bin ich jetzt seit nem Jahr oder so hängen geblieben.

Einfach super, schön flach und leicht, kein BlingBling, sehr genau.
Spiele bei 1700 DPI, habe keinerlei Probleme mit negativer/positiver Beschleunigung ausser in BF, aber da liegts am Spiel, und ich spiel
den Käse ohnehin nicht mehr


----------



## Leandros (17. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Sorry, aber "die beste" Maus gibt es nicht
> Jeder hat eine andere Hand und ein andere Mausvorliebe.



Ja, von der Mausform mal Abgesehen. Aber die Roccat Kone[+] ist Technisch der Spitzenreiter. Das kannst du nicht abstreiten, oder?


----------



## AeroX (17. Februar 2011)

Kann dir die mx518 empfehlen. Fahre seit 2 Jahren damit und sie läuft noch wie am ersten Tag! Auch die g500 ist gut, liegt genauso gut in der Hand, mehr dpi aber kommt halt drauf an mit viel du spielst. 

Falls du dir bei der Passform nicht sicher bist, geh doch mal nach Saturn oder MM und guck dir da welche an. Da liegen die oft rum! 

MfG 

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. Februar 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, von der Mausform mal Abgesehen. Aber die Roccat Kone[+] ist Technisch der Spitzenreiter. Das kannst du nicht abstreiten, oder?



Klar, aber wer kauft sich schon eine Maus, die er von der Ergonomie her nicht ausstehen kann?
Dann lieber was anderes, es gibt genügend Top Mäuse, die nur um Nuancen schlechter sind!
Aber der TE muss sich für *seine* beste Maus entscheiden


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Februar 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, von der Mausform mal Abgesehen. Aber die Roccat Kone[+] ist Technisch der Spitzenreiter. Das kannst du nicht abstreiten, oder?




Nicht wirklich. Der Sensor ist gut. Aber der ist auch in der Xai, der G500/700 und noch weiteren Mäusen verbaut. Der Rest ist eher nicht so toll.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. Februar 2011)

Und warum ist der Rest alles mit der Bestnote bei PCGH benotet ? 
Der beste Sensor auf dem Markt + (fast) der ganze Rest technisch am besten = Die technisch beste Maus auf dem Markt
Das kann man einfach nicht abstreiten


----------



## iceman650 (19. Februar 2011)

Weil der Apparat bunt leuchtet ist die jetzt toll oder was? 

Sorry, aber ich persönlich lege, anders wie PCGH, keinerlei Wert auf Schwurbeleien wie "Mausgewichte" ("Ne, kann ich nicht mit zocken, die ist 32,42 Gramm zu leicht dafür.") und "1337-G4m0r-D3SiGn" (), sowas geht mir eher auf die Nüsse, als dass das mir gefällt.

Von Roccat würde ich mich allgemein fernhalten (ich persönlich), weil die schon echt nen bösen Siff produziert haben. So zum Beispiel verranzte Mausräder, die Kone ging nicht am Taito () und all so Geschichten.

Mfg, ice


----------



## COM48 (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung welche Spiele du zockst, aber ich könnte dir die R.A.T. 7 und die Razer Naga empfehlen. Die Rat ist von der Ergonomie her perfekt, da sie komplett anpassbar ist, allerdings kenne ich manche, denen sie zu "kantig" ist. Die Naga hätte den Vorteil des 12 Buttons starken Tastenfelds, aber wenn du Ego-Shooter zockst sind die wohl eher hinderlich. Ich hoffe ich bin dir eine Hilfe. MfG COM48


----------



## master030 (19. Februar 2011)

razer deathadder, logitech mx518 oder logitech g5

sind sehr gute mäuse, hatte die schon alle durch^^


----------



## siccs (19. Februar 2011)

Logitech G500 oder SteelSeries Xai

Musst halt nur gucken welche für dich bequemer ist, ist der gleiche Sensor.


----------



## böhser onkel (20. Februar 2011)

Ich würd dir die g500 emphelen

Hab ich auch

Top ding

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## Dari (20. Februar 2011)

Die Logitech G9x Laser ist auch super, dort mann man auch die Schalen wechseln falls man eine zu kleine / grosse Hand hat. Kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen

Aber wie gesagt das ist mehr oder weniger perönlicher Geschmack alle ier geposteten Mäuse sind Top


----------



## Rocksteak (20. Februar 2011)

Logitech MX518 (Y)

Günstig, gute Passform.

Geh am besten zum Saturn o.Ä. und "fühl" mal Probe


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Februar 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Und warum ist der Rest alles mit der Bestnote bei PCGH benotet ?
> Der beste Sensor auf dem Markt + (fast) der ganze Rest technisch am besten = Die technisch beste Maus auf dem Markt
> Das kann man einfach nicht abstreiten



Liegt vielleicht daran das ein Test auf einer Seite wie dieser immer Werbung ist und Werbung bezahlt wird? Abgesehen davon kann man in 2 bis 6 Stunden nichts richtig testen. Dann kaufen sich die Leute den Rotz von der Firma und wundern sich nach 2 Monaten das die Maus auf einmal verreckt ist.

Der Sensor ist ist so gut wie jeder neuen Maus drin. Der Rest ist sinnlose Spielerei. Beleuchtung, Gewichte und so weiter. Hauptsache eine Discokugel auf dem Mauspad die quatschen kann wenn man die CPI wechselt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Februar 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran das ein Test auf einer Seite wie dieser immer Werbung ist und Werbung bezahlt wird?



Vielleicht ist das ein Heft, wofür man Geld ausgibt
Die hatten nur eine Maus, die sie testen konnten und es soll ja auch funktionierende geben.


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das ein Heft, wofür man Geld ausgibt
> Die hatten nur eine Maus, die sie testen konnten und es soll ja auch funktionierende geben.



Werbung wird immer bezahlt. Oder meinst Amazon bezahlt nichts dafür das auf der Seite groß eine verlinkung von denen drauf ist? Sogar bei Tests wird bezahlt. Meinst du kommerzielle Seiten würden nochmal Hardware zum testen bekommen wenn die schlecht abschneiden würde? Vor allem von so einer Firma wie Roccat die viel über Werbung macht. Bei Razer ist es das gleiche. Viel Werbung, tolle Sprüche und die Qualität geht gerade mal so.


----------



## Dommerle (20. Februar 2011)

Ich kann ebenfalls die Roccat Kone[+] empfehlen.


----------



## IceMaster88 (20. Februar 2011)

Logitech MX 518 
Hab meine schon über 5 Jahre im gebrauch und ist noch wie am ersten Tag.
Tasten und Mausrad sind noch nicht ausgenuckelt.
1600 oder 1800 Dpi ( die refresh hat 1800) reichen wie ich finde alle male.


----------



## MaxBetz (21. Februar 2011)

Würde die Logitech G500 nehmen.
Hab sie selber seit einem halben Jahr und bin mit ihr sehr zufrieden.
Gibt die Maus schon für 47,99€ bei Amazon Logitech G500 Gaming Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## ziruam (26. Februar 2011)

bin für die logitech g500 oder mx518


----------



## darkKO (8. März 2011)

Revoltec Fightmouse Elite, Logitech G500, Trust Predator GM-4800 Elite, Roccat Kone...und und und...alles gute Mäuse, ich würde bei sowas aber immer empfehlen in den nächsten MMarkt oder Sat. zu fahren und Probe zu fühlen. Jeder hat ein anderes Empfinden was Mäuse angeht.


----------



## böhser onkel (14. März 2011)

Hol dir die G500


----------



## FX_GTX (17. März 2011)

Ich empfehle dir die Steelseries XAI, die wie ich die beste Maus überhaupt ist.

hab mir vor kurzem ein zweite XAI gekauft.


----------



## koxbox (19. März 2011)

Die Zowie EC2 Pro ist die beste Maus der Welt. 
Wieso ? Weil ich sie habe !
Darauf basieren hier wohl die meisten Argumentationen, also meins nun auch


----------



## gh0st76 (20. März 2011)

koxbox schrieb:


> Die Zowie EC2 Pro ist die beste Maus der Welt.
> Wieso ? Weil ich sie habe !
> Darauf basieren hier wohl die meisten Argumentationen, also meins nun auch


 
Ach was. Intelli 1.1. Besonders die von Zowie.  

Nee. Aber mal im ernst. Die Maus muss gut in der Hand liegen. Würde mir aber eher mal Firmen ansehen die nicht die typische 0815 Mainstream Hardware bauen. Also Zowie, SteelSeries, Mionix und Co. Die bauen teilweise bessere Mäuse als die bekannten Firmen. Logitech ist nicht schlecht. Aber die haben auch stellenweise nachgelassen. Roccat und Razer sind mehr Bling Bling Mäuse wo man Namen und Beleuchtung bezahlt.


----------



## AeroX (20. März 2011)

MX518 ftw. Seit 2 jahren rennt die bei mir... Top


----------

